# Computer Screen Color Went Crazy!



## Skiyuki (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, all, 
Today, when I turned on my computer, the color changed terribly. It is kinda like my computer becomes colorblind! I can't see the right colors. It displays: Blue=Green, Orange=Pink, Black=Purple, DarkBlue=Black etc! There is nothing to do with the "Display Properties" "Setting" etc. It is True Color (32bit) with Screen Area of 1034 x 768. Right now what I am trying to fix is the color code...There is a thing where I can change the color to deeper color or lighter color (dont know how to call it...) When I pushed that button, it display a little box with this menu: AutoTune, Color, Quality, Position, Language, Recall. I clicked on Color, it displays: 9300, 6500, User. If I recalled correctly, my original color setting was "User". Unfortunately, it was almost a year when I did the change. When I clicked on User, it displays the HEX, the RGB thing... I don't know what number I am supposed to put The current color code is R=74, G=71, B=71............ What number am I supposed to put??? This is the closest color setting I can get to my old setting... Well, I even tried to put RGB= 0,0,0 LOL Yet it showed up all black -__-" I can't get into the correct number, someone help please. I also tried to 9300 and 6500, but the color was either too dark or too light. I could never got to the old color setting. Also tried System Restore, but couldn't restore back... 
Thank you very much! Any help is greatly appreciated! (I really dont wanna post it out, but I am at the edge, need some help ) 

P.S Window Me here.....


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Just change the Color Quality to 16 bit and the screen reolution to 800 x 600; click the Apply button; click the OK button then restart your computer. 9300 is the usual monitor stting. Ensure the refrsh rate for your monitor, in Windows is around 75 Hzt.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

you might try e-mailing the technical support personnel at your monitor maker's contact point.


----------



## Skiyuki (Jan 24, 2004)

I just tried the color quality to 16 bit n the screen resolution to 800/600, and I also changed to 75Hz. But the color didn't go back to normal =( Thanks for help anyway. 
Btw, I don't know the email address for the tech support... =/


----------



## JayT (Apr 15, 2003)

You probably have menu controls on the front of your monitor. Play with them until you find the option to degauss. Try that. Sometimes static electricty can play havoc with the colors on your screen. Anyway, if it doesn't help it won't hurt.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Mine are set at 40 38 34 for Red Blue Green respectively. ymmv though.

The fact that your settings changed so drastically without any help from you indicates that some component is likely failing. If could be a color amplifier/driver in the monitor or possibly the CRT has a defective gun. Do you actually get all three colors when you turn them up one at a time?


----------



## Skiyuki (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zephyr:_
> *Mine are set at 40 38 34 for Red Blue Green respectively. ymmv though.
> 
> The fact that your settings changed so drastically without any help from you indicates that some component is likely failing. If could be a color amplifier/driver in the monitor or possibly the CRT has a defective gun. Do you actually get all three colors when you turn them up one at a time? *


Just tried your color setting, it was too dark for me  And when I was changing the color, the blue one didn't seem to change anything at all, no matter I put 1 or 100 for the blue, nothing changed...

Thanks for all the advices, I will try all them.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Check the monitor cable to see that it's plugged in securely and then torque on it gently to see if that makes any difference on the screen.

Frankly, I think the monitor has a hardware failure and replacing it may be the most economical solution. They're rarely worth fixing unless you can do it yourself.


----------



## Skiyuki (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, thanks all for helping, the problem is solved now =) I pulled out all the wires, then plugged all of them in again. Now it is back to normal. Probably some of the wires weren't plugged securely. Thanks again.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

:up: You lucky dog! You'd better stay indoors where it's safe since you've used up all your luck for a while. 

Best regards.


----------

